# What's in your pen?



## Joe S. (Apr 6, 2015)

So what ink y'all been using? I've been working through a bottle of Private Reserve's Cosmic cobalt by private reserve but I have a bottle of Noodler's Operation Overload Orange I've had on the desk just waiting to be used. I also have some De Atramentis Cuke Ink (it's green and cucumber scented) that needs some more love, it's been almost a year since I used it in one of my "main" pens.


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 6, 2015)

PR Midnight Blues


----------



## southernclay (Apr 6, 2015)

Noodler's Libertys Elysium

Love the color but dries out fairly quick when uncapped. Finally got a nib tuned well and have really enjoyed using a fountain pen. Was wondering what the fuss was all about for a while.....as usual it was a me problem haha


----------



## jsolie (Apr 7, 2015)

Today was Baystate Blue and La Couleur Royale.  Or Noodler's Black.  Or 54th Massachusetts.


----------



## lyonsacc (Apr 7, 2015)

J. Herbin - Terre De Feu
Private Reserve - Tropical Blue


----------



## Curly (Apr 7, 2015)

Private Reserve - Chocolat.


----------



## papaturner (Apr 7, 2015)

Private Reserve ebony blue and American blue.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 7, 2015)

Love Baystate Blue!!!


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 7, 2015)

lyonsacc said:


> J. Herbin - Terre De Feu
> Private Reserve - Tropical Blue


 I got a few cartridges of tropical blue, I should try that soon too.


----------



## mmyshrall (Apr 7, 2015)

It depends on the pen and/or mood.  My current inventory of ink, all are Noodler's:

1) Cayenne
2) Turquoise
3) Heart of Darkness (black)
4) Gruene Cactus
5) Hunter Green
6) le Couleur Royale (purple)

Looking into getting some different reds and blues...

Michael


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 7, 2015)

Private Reserve Orange Crush
De Atramentis Coffee
I also have a bottle of PR Buttercup that I've been meaning to try sometime. I love fountain pens because of the rainbow of colors available!


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you like the coffee ink? I've made two pens that I sold with a bottle of that stuff, but I haven't been able to try it beyond the initial test after I made the pens.


----------



## dtswebb (Apr 7, 2015)

Noodlers Polar Brown


----------



## Sprung (Apr 7, 2015)

Pelikan 4001 in Brilliant Black, as it's the only ink I have a bottle of right now.

Thinking about picking up another bottle or two of something, but trying to figure out what ink(s) and color(s) I want to try.


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 7, 2015)

Joe S. said:


> Do you like the coffee ink? I've made two pens that I sold with a bottle of that stuff, but I haven't been able to try it beyond the initial test after I made the pens.



It's a nice medium-brown color, and I like the smell. I wouldn't say it smells entirely like coffee - it smells like a chocolate/coffee combination. But that's still a pleasant smell!


----------



## philkessling (Apr 9, 2015)

Private Reserve Midnight Blue at work
Private Reserve Burgundy? at Home


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 14, 2015)

I am currently running through some BlackStone powder inks. 

They are a new product out of Australia, as far as I know, they are not on the market yet. I recieved some sample packets at last fall's Scriptus Pen Show, in Toronto. They will be available from 

You just add water, and voila, instant ink. I have black cashmere, red cashmere and blue cashmere(more purplish). I like the colours, and they were relatively easy to mix, once I knew the ratio I wanted.

When they do come available, I will definitely be getting more.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 14, 2015)

Currently enjoying Chesterfield Sodalite in my regular-use pen, and Chesterfield Antique Crimson in my "corrections/important notes" pen (which I alternate with Noodler's Fox Red.)

I'm thinking it's nearly time to run some Sheaffer Emerald Green, maybe when I get through the current fill of Sodalite. (I bought it in the late 1980's, but in a glass bottle with a metal top it's still in great condition -- I wouldn't expect cartridges to keep this long.)


----------



## Mintman (Apr 14, 2015)

Diamine Red Dragon
Private Reserve DC Electric Blue
Diamine Majestic Blue
Pilot Irozushuki shin-ryoku (deep green)


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 15, 2015)

Diamine Red Dragon
J. Herbin Stormy Grey
J. Herbin Orange Indien
J. Herbin Diabolo Menthe
Pilot Iroshizuku Fuyu-Syogun


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 15, 2015)

Mintman said:


> Diamine Red Dragon





Brooks803 said:


> Diamine Red Dragon



I just checked this out ... I think it might be the exact same ink as the Chesterfield Antique Crimson that I'm using.

Diamine and Chesterfield have to be the same company -- both assert on their labels that they've been made in the UK since 1864 (quite a coincidence :biggrin: ) but the formulations might be different.

Maybe I'll get Diamine next time, if for no other reason than it comes in a glass bottle (versus the plastic bottle used by Chesterfield.)


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 15, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Mintman said:
> 
> 
> > Diamine Red Dragon
> ...


 
I'm not familiar with the Chesterfield ink, but this Red Dragon is the nicest deep red I've used so far. I love it!


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 15, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> I'm not familiar with the Chesterfield ink, but this Red Dragon is the nicest deep red I've used so far. I love it!



Sample ...


----------



## Sandsini (Apr 15, 2015)

I am hooked on Pilot Iroshizuku Tsuki-Yo (deep teal). I keep going back to it after trying anything else.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice dragon! I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sandsini said:


> I am hooked on Pilot Iroshizuku Tsuki-Yo (deep teal). I keep going back to it after trying anything else.


 
We just got in a bunch of Iroshizuku inks. Yama-Budo, Kon-Peki, Syo-Ro, and Fuyu-Gaki. So this weekend will be pen cleaning day and then I'm loading up all my writers with one of these yummy inks!



Joe S. said:


> Nice dragon! I wish I could draw like that.


 
Thanks Joe...I wish I could draw to! This was freehand, but I was going off a google image I came across. If I were drawing from my head it'd look like a 3rd grader did it


----------



## avbill (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm like Michael;   I have seven FTN pens I use weekly.  1 for each day of the week.  

Monday   Turquoise closed end: heritage nib  Dianne Beau Blue  to match the turquoise in the pen.
Tuesday      -  Suglite on a Churchill:  Use  PR  Plum. 
Wednesday -  A Florentine Gold FTN  Jr Gent II;    Noodles  Apache Sunset 
Thursday   -   Rhonite    Jr. Statemens;    Iroshizuku  'Tsutsuji'  [azleza]
Friday    -      Madreprelato  Burgundy  on JR Retro;  PR  Rose Rage
Saturday -    Red Paua Shell  on Cambridge;     Dianne  Lavender  
Sunday    African Reeve Feathers on Jr. Gent II    PR  Chocolat  

AS you can see I match the door of the ink to the barrel color.   I have a lot of fun!!!!


I have over 40 different inks when one runs out I just change to another.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 16, 2015)

Iroshizuku- shin-ryoku(green) by Pilot 
Iroshizuku- aso-gao(dark blue) by Pilot

I have tried the PR inks and IMO, the Pilot inks are like writing with silk, so smoooooth! That and paired with the well tuned Bock nibs, and you are in for a treat!


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 16, 2015)

seamus7227 said:


> Iroshizuku- shin-ryoku(green) by Pilot
> Iroshizuku- aso-gao(dark blue) by Pilot
> 
> I have tried the PR inks and IMO, the Pilot inks are like writing with silk, so smoooooth! That and paired with the well tuned Bock nibs, and you are in for a treat!


 
This is SO true! I just inked up with Iroshizuku Kon-Peki and it really is silky smooth! LOVE this ink! 

When I first started with pens (kit & custom) PR was my first ink. Now that I've tried and experienced different inks through the same pen. I won't use it anymore. It's a totally different writing experience and much to dry for my tastes.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been reading about those Pilot inks - and when I can spare the coin for one or two of them, I'd like to give them a try! (Been doing a lot of reading about inks lately to learn - and just got a handful in the mail today of various kinds and colors to try.)

Just emptied the Pelikan 4001 Brilliant Black from my pen.

Now currently using Sailor Jentle Oku-yama. Really like the color and how it writes!

Going to have to ink up some other pens here soon - I doubt I'll want to keep just one ink or color in use at a time, especially since I have choices now.


----------



## mmyshrall (Apr 16, 2015)

avbill said:


> I'm like Michael;   I have seven FTN pens I use weekly.  1 for each day of the week.
> 
> Monday   Turquoise closed end: heritage nib  Dianne Beau Blue  to match the turquoise in the pen.
> Tuesday      -  Suglite on a Churchill:  Use  PR  Plum.
> ...



And, I just got a cheap Chinese pen to try out my Baystate Blue in.  It looks great and I now have a secondary addiction...


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I've been reading about those Pilot inks - and when I can spare the coin for one or two of them, I'd like to give them a try! (Been doing a lot of reading about inks lately to learn - and just got a handful in the mail today of various kinds and colors to try.)
> 
> Just emptied the Pelikan 4001 Brilliant Black from my pen.
> 
> ...



Here's the seller I bought mine from. Lots of the iroshizuku are on sale.


Pilot Iroshizuku Mini Fountain Pen Bottled Ink 15ml Fuyu Syogun | eBay


----------



## avbill (Apr 17, 2015)

If your thinking of trying several different FTN inks I suggest  you link up with The Goulet Pens @ this web address;

Ink Samples - The Goulet Pen Company


----------

